

Judge Blocks Offshore Drilling Moratorium - hga
http://volokh.com/2010/06/22/judge-blocks-offshore-drilling-moratorium/

======
hga
A bit more from a conservative Louisiana political blog that's a pretty good
medium level detail day in day out source on what's happening:
[http://thehayride.com/2010/06/breaking-judge-throws-out-
obam...](http://thehayride.com/2010/06/breaking-judge-throws-out-
obamoratorium/)

" _Word is that the government will appeal. Doing so would put the case in the
U.S. Fifth Circuit, widely regarded as the most conservative and pro-business
of the nation’s appellate courts. The chances of the Obama administration
winning in the 5th, which like Feldman’s court is based in New Orleans, aren’t
great._

" _Furthermore, as the Times-Picayune noted last night in quoting Loyola Law
professor Blaine LeCesne, appealing is an expensive proposition._ "

(The following is a Times-Picayune quote.)

" _But LeCesne noted that if the government wants to stay any preliminary
injunction, it could be required to post a bond equivalent to the damage faced
by the affected parties, such as Hornbeck. “It could be billions,” LeCesne
said. “It could be cost-prohibitive to appeal.”_ "

I'll be interesting if, and where from, the Administration comes up with the
money for a bond.

